

STEM Students Must Be Taught to Fail - tokenadult
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2012/11/23/stem-students-must-be-taught-to-fail

======
lutusp
Nice article, but an unfortunate title. It should be "taught _how_ to fail."
The point is that students aren't taught how to deal with failure, how to turn
it to their advantage.

